# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Iceberg a la vista... ¡en Canarias!

## F. Lázaro

*¡Iceberg a la vista!* Esta frase, puede que sea realidad dentro de poco desde observadores en las islas Canarias...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Según el ingeniero y científico francés Georges Mougin los canarios pronto tendrán que acostumbrarse a ver icebergs frente a sus costas.

El ingeniero francés plantea acabar con la sed en África, y otras partes del mundo... remolcando icebergs desde Canadá, haciendo escala en Canarias. Prepara un viaje piloto a Lanzarote en 2014 que demuestre la viabilidad del proyecto.

*"Los icebergs son como embalses flotantes"*, repite el científico francés, para el que es un desperdicio imperdonable que este recurso se diluya en el océano cuando el iceberg se derrite. El viaje comienza el 3 de junio en Terranova y se ha calculado en la simulación para un iceberg de siete millones toneladas. Durante 141 días es remolcado a un nudo de velocidad y, a mediados de noviembre, llega a Canarias. Eso sí, con un 38 % de su volumen menguado por el calor. 



*Reserva de agua potable*

Los investigadores consideran su proyecto un propósito urgente debido al enorme consumo de agua a nivel mundial y una solución al riesgo de violentos conflictos entre los países más pobres por el aprovisionamiento de agua

Los imponentes icebergs de Groenlandia están siempre en movimiento. Cada día enormes bloques de hielo se separan de las barreras del Ártico y millones de litros de preciosa agua dulce congelada navegan a la deriva, derritiéndose en el mar sin haberles dado ninguna utilidad.

Sólo en la isla de Groenlandia, cada año se derriten 350 millones de toneladas de hielo que terminan en el mar. ¿Entonces, por qué no coger una mínima parte? Un par de millones de metros cúbicos de agua significarían mucho para la humanidad, pero sólo una gota para los océanos.

*El iceberg ideal en las costas canarias*

Con la ayuda de las técnicas más modernas de la empresa «Dassault Systèmes», el equipo de Mouguin ha trazado la posible ruta para el viaje del iceberg. *La masa de hielo ideal tiene que tener los lados pulidos y la superficie plana*. Para impedir que la montaña se derrita en las aguas oceánicas más calientes durante el transporte, los ingenieros quieren *cubrir la parte del iceberg que está bajo el agua con una tela protectora*.


Iceberg rumbo a Canarias.

El bloque sería arrastrado con la remolcadora francesa Argonaute, de 70 metros, cuya función sería la de corregir la ruta durante la navegación aunque parte del trabajo lo harían las corrientes marinas. Después de cuatro meses de viaje, *los bloques llegarían a la isla canaria de Tenerife* tras perder en el camino casi tres millones de toneladas de hielo y consumir cuatro millones de litros carburante.

A falta de financiación, el proyecto aún es una simulación por ordenador, aunque *Mougin advierte a los ciudadanos de Tenerife que pronto se tendrán que ir acostumbrando a ver icebergs frente a sus costas.*

Fuentes:

- http://lasombra.blogs.com/la_sombra_...8/iceberg.html
- http://www.abc.es/20101129/ciencia/i...011291254.html
- http://www.laprovincia.es/sociedad/2...te/393880.html
- http://www.tiempo.com/ram/20824/un-i...o-a-lanzarote/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como eso funcione, estoy viendo el estrecho de Gibraltar lleno de icebergs camino de Torrevieja para derretirlos y dos tremendas tuberías hasta La Pedrera, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A lo mejor funciona y es la solución de ese déficit planetario de agua que sufre el Levante, que contra más agua les dan, más déficit tienen.

----------


## jlois

Curioso proyecto, espero que sea pensado de una manera consecuente y donde prime el desarrollo y la sostenibilidad por delante de cualquier interés financiero que mucho me temo sea lo que se esconda detrás de todo esto. Por lo demás excelente información amigo Federico.

----------


## Luján

El gasto económico en combustible, personal y material haría que el agua de ese iceberg fuese considerablemente cara.

¿Este señor se ha preguntado si los países africanos pueden pagar por todo eso?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El gasto económico en combustible, personal y material haría que el agua de ese iceberg fuese considerablemente cara.


Ojo, a lo mejor ésto puede ser la solución a la crisis económica  :Big Grin: 

Hay bares y restaurantes pijos que te sirven agua de iceberg. Eso sí, a precios no precisamente bajos, pues por una botella de esas de supuesta agua de iceberg llegan a pedirte hasta 1000 euros. Me estoy imaginando pedir un vaso de agua en un bar de esos y que llegue el camarero y te diga: _Tome Vd, aquí tiene el vaso de agua. Son 100 €_  :Big Grin: 

Oye, pues no sería mal negocio esto de los iceberg. Si tomamos la equivalencia de 1l. = 1 Kg., tenemos:

Iceberg de 7 Tn * 1000 Kg/Tn * 1000 €/litro = *7 mill. €* por cada iceberg.

Ya estamos tardando en recogerlos. Ahora que se ha desprendido mucho hielo de Groenlandia, podríamos aprovechar antes de que nos los quiten  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que hay un error generalizado en los números de la noticia y por ende en los de los mensajes subsiguientes.
Puestos a elegir, ¿porqué no hacen los icebergs flotantes con forma de barco?
Menos mal que no es 28 de diciembre.
Debe ser que a alguno le ha dado un golpe de calor y se le han ablandado los sesos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parece que hay un error generalizado en los números de la noticia


¿A qué error te refieres?

----------


## perdiguera

> *¡Iceberg a la vista!*...........
> 
> *"Los icebergs son como embalses flotantes"*, repite el científico francés, para el que es un desperdicio imperdonable que este recurso se diluya en el océano cuando el iceberg se derrite. El viaje comienza el 3 de junio en Terranova y se ha calculado en la simulación para un *iceberg de siete toneladas (1)*. Durante 141 días es remolcado a un nudo de velocidad y, a mediados de noviembre, llega a Canarias. Eso sí, con un 38 % de su volumen menguado por el calor.(2) 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reserva de agua potable*
> 
> ....
> ...


Vayamos por partes:

(1) Aquí tiene 7 toneladas o lo que es lo mismo siete mil kilos o 7.000 litros. Este tamaño no necesita arrastrarse, se puede llevar en bodega.
(2) Tras 141 días de navegación no llegaría nada, se habría derretido por el camino.
(3) Ahora parece que son 7 millones de toneladas eso no es una mínima parte si se coge uno solo es el 2% del total ¿habrían más? pero se siguen equivocando "un par de millones de metros cúbicos" son dos hectómetros cúbicos, si en esa cantidad está la salvación de la humanidad ¿para qué gastamos tanto en otras cosas?. Estoy seguro que hasta los del ATS, los de el acuífero 23 o los de Cataluña que van con cisternas se la darían, para salvarla.
(4)En el viaje pierden tres toneladas de hielo y gastan cuatro mil toneladas de combustible. El viaje ha reportado cuatro toneladas de agua y hemos perdido cuatro mil de combustible. ¡Viva el rendimiento y eficiencia del negocio!
Eso en el primer mensaje.

----------


## jlois

De un plumazo te has llevado por delante esta bonita historia amigo Perdiguera.

----------


## perdiguera

Es que ya sabes que me gusta mirar los números.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> (1) Aquí tiene 7 toneladas o lo que es lo mismo siete mil kilos o 7.000 litros. Este tamaño no necesita arrastrarse, se puede llevar en bodega.
> (4)En el viaje pierden tres toneladas de hielo y gastan cuatro mil toneladas de combustible. El viaje ha reportado cuatro toneladas de agua y hemos perdido cuatro mil de combustible. ¡Viva el rendimiento y eficiencia del negocio!


Vale, en esos dos errores, al que escribió el artículo se le olvidó de escribir el millón antes de toneladas, y al copiar y pegar, no me he dado cuenta de ese error.

Obviamente tienen que ser 7 millones de toneladas ya que si fuesen solo 7 Tn no haría falta montar todo ese despliegue.




> (2) Tras 141 días de navegación no llegaría nada, se habría derretido por el camino.


Según pone en el artículo, el iceberg se recubre con una banda geotextil que lo protege contra la erosión de las corrientes marinas. Además si esa protección lleva algún tipo de aislante térmico, se podría reducir la transferencia de calor entre el mar y el propio iceberg.

No sé hasta que punto eso sería efectivo, ciertamente son muchos días de travesía como bien comentas, pero también el bloque de hielo es enorme. 7 millones de toneladas son muchas toneladas de hielo, y eso no se derrite en dos días... hay pedrolos por ahí que duran un montón de tiempo antes de fundirse.

Al fin y al cabo es física pura, solo hace falta hacer las cuentas oportunas y ver qué % de hielo llegaría con respecto al volumen original y ver si resulta rentable.




> un par de millones de metreos cúbicos" son dos hectómetros cúbicos, si en esa cantidad está la salvación de la humanidad ¿para qué gastamos tanto en otras cosas?.


Ciertamente, esa cantidad es casi insignificante, pero para algunos países de África en los que la lluvia no abunda precisamente y tampoco tengan acceso a la desalación, a lo mejor sí les sería rentable. Vamos, estoy seguro de que muchas personas darían lo que fuera por poder tener sólo esos dos Hm3 y no tener que ir a buscar el agua a dios sabe donde y con unas condiciones higiénicas que dejarán bastante que desear...

----------


## perdiguera

Pero es que hay más.
Siete millones de toneladas son siete hm3, más o menos, o sea un paralelepípedo de 700*100*100. 
El iceberg flota y aparece emergido aproximadamente 1/10 de la altura, que es la diferencia entra pesos específicos de agua de mar y dulce.
En nuestro hipotético caso se verían 10 metros de un "remolque" de 200 por 350 metros, ancho por largo.
Este "remolque" aparte de la defensa del geo textil está envuelto en una red y tirado por un barco con un empuje de 130 toneladas y por una cometa, que digamos que se pueda conseguir otro empuje igual con ella. Tendríamos 260 tn de empuje para mover el peso emergido, ya que el sumergido está compensado, más el rozamiento hielo y red con agua salada y desprecio la oposición del oleaje, que puede llegar a ser favorable o desfavorable.
Lo que pesa lo emergido es 700*100*10*.9= 630.000 tns. me parece poco barco para ello por mucha cometa que lleve.

----------


## Madrugaor

A lo mejor es más barato construir desalinizadoras que aprovechen la cosecha de litros de agua que el Cambio Climático derretirá de los hielos árticos y antárticos.

----------


## Luján

Los icebergs que están tantos días pululando por ahí no lo hacen en aguas de más de 20ºC, con temperaturas ambiente de más de 25ºC. En las aguas canarias (y eso que son frías) en iceberg dura menos que un queso en una ratonera.

En cuanto al empuje, también me parece poco barco, además de que la cometa no siempre se podrá izar. Hablando de la cometa, para que tenga ese empuje... ¿qué tamaño ha de tener? Pesaría tanto que habría que elevarla con helicóptero.

Con lo de la malla protectora, si se fabricara con materiales hidrófugos podría facilitar el movimiento, como los bañadores de los nadadores de élite. Y si se hiciera impermeable, quizás, podría conseguirse aprovechar también gran parte del porcentaje del iceberg que se derrita y quede como agua dulce dentro de la malla. Un poco de ETAP y listo.


Creo que este señor se leyó un cuento de Isaac Asimov (del que ahora no recuerdo el nombre, lo tendré que buscar en mi biblioteca) y cree que es posible realizarlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ciertamente, los artífices de tal idea parece que no estaban demasiado lúcidos, aunque no hay mejor forma de refutar una teoría que llevándola a la práctica. En 2014, si llevan ese iceberg hasta Canarias en ese viaje piloto, saldremos de dudas.




> A lo mejor es más barato construir desalinizadoras que aprovechen la cosecha de litros de agua que el Cambio Climático derretirá de los hielos árticos y antárticos.


Sí, sin duda España es potencia mundial en desalación... para que en dichas instalaciones se críen las arañas.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de leer ésta bonita historia F. Lázaro...
Me recuerda a las pelis de MAD MAX!!!!! Toda una calentura si señor. :Mad:

----------

